# Cortisone injections



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all. After a good while now with bad shoulder pain and a few water trips to the gp, I'm going to talk to the dr about steroid injection in my shoulder. Who's had one and do they work? Ive put up with this for too long now and hoping to get in the dr tomorrow and get something sorted 
Thanks all


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

All i will say is be careful, several football players from the 70's are now in serious trouble with their joints after cortisone injections were used to treat painful joints. Also, it can lead to Cushing's which will cause increased weight, google Shawn Lane for an idea of what Cortisone injections could potentially do.

However, if it helps alleviate the pain, then :thumb:


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

I had a couple in my wrists while waiting for carpal tunnel release surgery. First injection worked really well, reduced the symptoms to almost nothing for about 3 months but then they came back with the vengeance. Next injection didn't appear to make much difference at all. 

Hope you can get some relief one way or another. Constant pain is no fun at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Have you tried a Physio?

I had neck and shoulder pain and the girl sorted me out in 3 visits.

Possibly up to 6 if yours is really bad


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had one in knee about 25 years ago after a football injury, worked and no issues since.
One in elbow about 10 years ago (tennis elbow type issue) , it worked but I nearly passed out when the doc was digging around to distribute where the drugs were being delivered.
About 3 years ago had one in my wrist (constant pain and couldn't put any strain on it) that was brilliant for about two months before the problem came back, had a second go at it effectively gave me the use of hand back. No problem since.
The consultant said he only had a 2 shot limit, I got the impression they are much more aware of long term issues.


----------



## Dagobert (Feb 23, 2010)

@Rob
What is the injury?I had schoulder problems for years from always lifting heavy and not warming up enough ( young and ignorant)Then i came to shoulder cuff excersises. It did took al while but i am 90% better now.
For the majority cortisol only works short time wise, what I have heard from users. And if youre working out and don't feel the pain because of the cortisol,you can create even more damage.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all. Thanks for your replies. Yes I did see a physio and didn't really help, gave me exercises to do which I can't because of the pain. I havdon't a manual job and also do go the gym. So could be either or both. Again I'd say maybe hitting heavy weights a few years ago but I have a more sensible approach to training these days and have done for some time. I did hear th injections are extremely painful . Which sounds a daft concern coming from someone with tattoos haha don't like needles lol.


----------



## Dagobert (Feb 23, 2010)

Sound all to formiliar to me also Rob.Proberly not the first time youre hearing this but try to take rest.For 2 week orso minimal stress on the shoulder.Then some really light and sensible like you said training.Did A lot of research about it and it helped. So i hope i can help some else now A little  Do you know if it is a muscle or a tendon?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I put these in. 

90% of the time they work and alleviate the pain. Sometimes they have complications

Steroid injections into a joint are not as prone to Cushings as oral corticosteroids and even then, you have to be on them long term.

Steroids can cause weight gain, stretch marks, moon face, osteoporosis and what we call "lemon on a stick" appearance but its highly unlikely from a single corticosteroid injection.

They also dampen the immune response hence why they are used after transplant but I wouldn't worry about Cushings personally.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

I did take a good while away from any activity to rest th shoulder as much as possible. Made no difference what so ever. I managed to get in the dr today. He said I need to go for a scan first and then look into an injection. 
The resting and light exercise have done nothing , in fact it's probably worse now than it has been for a while


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i was recommended these for my knees but on talking to the hospital they recommended against it as could have caused complications and the situation to worsen


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had injections in my hip and my knee, both were great for about two weeks after which the pain came back. It can work great for some but not for me!!


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i had several in my left shoulder to no effect,the consultant surgeon said he was going in my shoulder to have a look however i have been diagnosed with a non repairable cancer so it doesnt matter now,but the best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I asked a premier league player if he'd ever had a cortisone injection. He said he prefers Lambos.


----------

